# Cot recommendations for tent camping



## frosty20 (Mar 5, 2017)

Any recommendations? Also best and cheapest price for them. Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2017)

Are you primitive camping where no hook ups are available?


----------



## frosty20 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes. It's for my sons upcoming Boy Scout camping trip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, the one I've found to be the most comfortable is this one. But best for me and cheap are relative to the individual. Sleeping on the ground isn't an option for me anymore, if I want to walk the next day. 

https://www.rei.com/product/892837/rei-co-op-kingdom-cot-3


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Mar 5, 2017)

That is a good cot. I've slept in one. Any of the army style cots are pretty good and sit higher. I would suggest a 36". I have a 28". It is good  but needs some room.


----------



## frosty20 (Mar 5, 2017)

We slept on the ground last year. Rough doesn't describe it. Took a few days for my back to get back to "normal". I don't mind paying a little more of its worth it


----------



## Stroker (Mar 5, 2017)

Don't know how to post the link but Bass Pro has a big outdoorsman cot, great reviews, $100. My brother bought one years ago and loved it.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 6, 2017)

get the biggest one they make , give you lots of sleeping room and a place to store underneath ...


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Mar 6, 2017)

Have you thought about just an air mattress


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 6, 2017)

I would rather have an air mattress any day. You will feel the frame on a cot. Air mattresses are super comfortable and inexpensive.


----------



## Eudora (Mar 10, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=776547&highlight=coleman+cot

From an old post.  Remembered I had posted this after purchasing one


----------



## LT4247 (Mar 10, 2017)

Helinox Cot One is light and comfortable.  Easy to use too.
BUT,,,,bring lots of money.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 10, 2017)

Twin air mattress is about $20
Battery powered inflater is maybe $15? 

Very comfy to me 
And you can adjust the amount of air for softer or firmer 

Twin is good for one person.  Bigger means you hit the ground in the middle without a higher PSI


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

I have 2 army style cots and they are very comfortable to sleep on


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2017)

Cabela's has some good options. Byer's of Maine also makes good cots. Personally, I prefer a foam pad to a cot, especially if it's cold.


----------

